# Tall size bee jacket



## MTINAZ (Jan 15, 2010)

I am wanting to upgrade from my painters suit homemade jacket to a real jacket with a zippered vail. The only problem is I am tall and have long arms. I don't mind paying for a good one, but don't want to spend 100-150$ and have to make the sleeves longer. Anyone out there make a tall size or custom size. I was already to place a custom order for the ultra breeze when the tragedy struck.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

IDK, but let's see a picture of the tyvex one.


----------



## MTINAZ (Jan 15, 2010)

I just cut the legs off and my wife sewed aobut 6 more inches in the arm and added some elastic. Right now it has a lot of duct tape as it is falling apart.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

www.kelleybees.com
they have tall sizes and are quality made.


----------



## MTINAZ (Jan 15, 2010)

It looks like only there overalls are tall not there jackets.


----------



## Archer EV (Aug 27, 2010)

I'll have to keep an eye on this thread. I am tall too and it is frustrating trying to find things that fit. Most things are made for the average guy. "One Size Fits All" ...oh no it doesn't!


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

I am 6' tall but I have to have a 35" sleeve and Kelleys large hooded slipover is plenty long on me. If you will call them they may be able to help further as they are made right at their facillity. Would make a nice Christmas present, huh?


----------



## MTINAZ (Jan 15, 2010)

I will give them a call. I hope I can get it before christmas. Anyone have any word on golden bee making a jacket or if the ultra breeze will come back?


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

beeworks.com

Please note:- Our cutting is to international standards for clothing manufacture, these are cut on the generous side for easy on/off.
It is not advisable to 'be on the safe side' by adding to these measurements, otherwise the fit can be 'sloppy'.

We can supply for those hard to fit, custom made suits at no extra charge.
So if you're extra tall or extra large you can still be fitted and
be comfortable. 

I have them add 4 inches to the length to keep my butt covered, works nice.


----------



## kldreyer (Sep 8, 2009)

Made my own coverall: not paying that kind of money for something that gets covered in yellow ooze.
Used a Halloween costume pattern: a bear. Seemed appropriate. Thick poplin fabric, and quilting for lining in the body/shoulders, double zipper for the veil.
Patterns are easy to custom-fit, it was a pretty easy project and---I'll say it out loud---no bee has nailed me yet.
If someone who loves you likes to sew, maybe worth a try.


----------



## MTINAZ (Jan 15, 2010)

I asked if she wanted to try and sew a jacket. She was not enthused. So back to buying one. I am really hoping the ultra breeze comes back as we get some hot days here and any thing would help.


----------



## kldreyer (Sep 8, 2009)

Good luck hope it comes through for you!


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

There is a website that make custom bee suits and jackets. http://www.custombeesuits.com. The prices seem reasonable and shipping is free.


----------



## TRIPOINT (Apr 4, 2017)

I don't know how tall you are so maybe this won't work but this worked for me.

I am 6 foot 6 inches with long arms and very wide shoulders. I found that the Mann Lake economy hooded jacket fits pretty good in 3xl. It is a little baggy but overall not bad. The sleeves are long enough plus it is 60 bucks. 

Good luck


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

MTINAZ said:


> I was already to place a custom order for the ultra breeze when the tragedy struck.


Tragedy??


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

Almost 6'7" here, and the XXL provent suit from Mann Lake is tall enough and plenty of arm length.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I recently bought one of the Lyson jackets that Betterbee sells. I found that the sizing was long in body length and sleeves for the nominal chest size of the garment. Cost of the Lyson is about $65, I think.

However, it is not one of the mesh/ventilated type of jackets and perhaps in AZ you need that for coolness and protection from AHB.

Enj.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

I am only 6 foot but have a 37" inch sleeve and The Betterbee professional model veiled /jacket fits well on me. I am on yr 11 with it is still going strong .


----------



## knute (Mar 10, 2013)

appalachianoutdoors said:


> Tragedy??


Bill Samples (creator and business owner of Ultra Breeze) died unexpectedly in June, 2010, and it wasn't clear at the time whether the company would continue. His family rallied and kept things going, and Ultra Breeze jackets and suits are still in production. 
see: http://www.ultrabreezesuits.com/about-us/

(I have no business interest in the company, but I have an Ultra Breeze jacket and love it; works great for me at 6' 2")

-Knute


----------

